# Un-lurking formal introduction



## jdrcomposer (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey all-

I've posted one or two times before on here, but never really had the time to get really involved with this fantastic forum, but I think now's as good a time as any. 

30 second elevator speech: I'm a 17 year old jazz violinist (started playing at 3), started composing at 8, started film scoring at 13 and have been studying privately at NYU since then. I've done a few short indie films and have been doing music for ads for the last few months (not the most interesting job, but it helps pay for college tuition). 

Now that high school is wrapping up for me, it's about time I really get serious about taking my composing and mock ups to the next step-right here seems like a good place to start. I'll post some stuff in the music section once I decide which piece I don't mind being judged by all the great ears that hang around here.

Happy composing, mixing, sampling or whatever you do!
-JD


----------



## Ciaran Birch (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome JD. Brilliant place, plenty to learn from. Yeh post up some tracks, the guys here are fair and offer good constructive criticism.


----------



## Sasje (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome & Enjoy!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 15, 2013)

Music for ads pays a lot of bills -- don't give that one up!

Welcome and good luck.


----------

